# MRI Knee pictures!



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

That is neat. It is amazing how far technology has grown. Who'da thunk to create an xray machine? It just baffles me how they even got to that point.

So did they show you what exactly it is that they see in the xrays?


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

No, sadly they didn't. The results will be sent to my doc tomorrow. *Crosses fingers!*


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Ok, well I googled for a picture of just a random xray of a knee - and yeah...I can't see anything...











Can you see something in your xrays that isn't in this one?


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Ugh, JDI has bones in her leg! :lol:


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

That is just the coolest thing!

Hopefully it comes back with the results you want!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

MIE, the images posted above are not X-Rays, they are MR Images, so they're showing all the ligaments, muscles, and other soft tissues surrounding the joint. 

From my very very inexpert Google searching (because that's always 100% reliable!) I would go as far to say that I have an MCL tear. I cannot discern anything else. 
I do have knee X-rays, but they won't show anything abnormal as nothing was broken. 

I'm practically friggin' radioactive!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

You're a glow worm :lol:


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Okay, here is my very uneducated guess on what's going on, to be compared to the report tomorrow:

Substantial tear in MCL. Meniscus appears normal. LCL and PCL are intact, no damage. Slight patellar tendon damage, nothing major.


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Oooooooh!!! 










That would explain why I couldn't see any difference between the xray and your bones...ha ha! I was looking at the bones.

Man, look at that muscle in your calves!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

I'd make a mean steak look at all that marbling! 
Juicy, with a slight glowy undertone.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

My2Geldings said:


> Ugh, JDI has bones in her leg! :lol:


:lol: should I do something about that?


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

> tear in MCL. Meniscus appears normal. LCL and PCL are intact, no damage. Slight patellar tendon damage


Ok yeah - all I heard here was


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Beeker! My favorite Muppet!


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

> I'd make a mean steak look at all that marbling!
> Juicy, with a slight glowy undertone.


Uhh uhhhhhh...steeaaakkk


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

I was just eating when I opened this topic and lost my appetite.
I know I know, I'm pretty sensitive as to everything under skin. :lol:

Hope there's no damages and it's nothing serious even if you think there can be damages. Keep us informated!


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Very interesting, My guess is you are having some pain in your knee. Probably caused by too much posting the trot. Only cure is to turn into a trail rider and start identifying wildflowers and plants like the rest of us old farts.


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Alright - I see a....ah, what appears to be a yellow flower. Yep...most definately a yellow flower.

Ahmmm, and ah...oh oh - look over there! That, with my expertise...I can safely claim, that - that is a bird! Most definately.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

*Results are in!*

Well my results are in. They're bittersweet. 

There's no tearing or breaking anywhere in my knee. My MCL is quite sprained, and therefore loose. My medial meniscus is also quite contused. 

So I will not need surgery unless my meniscus starts bleeding into my knee, but that shouldn't happen as long as I'm careful.

My feelings? I'm a little disappointed. There's damage, but not enough to warrant surgery, which means that I will just have to do physio to get the joint strengthened up, but chances are it just won't be the same knee I knew and loved. 


While I was working on some strengthening exercises with my chiro, I started feeling dizzy. I kid you not, after 3 minutes of wall-squats, and 2 minutes of balancing (first on the good leg, then the bad) my body went into shock and I just about passed out. Took me a good 10 minutes to recover. Bleh!!


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Yeah, I have the same reaction to exercise as well. Exercise and I, don't get along well.

Well - all the best to you - I know it is going to be rough to get through this, but you are strong willed and can. You have a strong passion for horses and riding and I know you wont let this get in the way of doing what you love.

Even though it isn't the outcome of needing surgury - which is a good thing, because that would take allot longer to recoup from and you'd be right where you are now anyways......the outcome that you did get, is a good thing.

Yeah, you're not going to have that fantabulous knee you had once before, but heck, I'm not going to have that fantabulous wrist I had before which prevents me from progressing with my fiddling - but we gotta do what we gotta do.


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

I'm sorry about the news you got :-(. I can see the way you feel, I reacted pretty strongly when I got to know one thing about my health (nothing really serious but I still reacted like it would have been). But human is an adapting creature and even if your knee wouldn't recover as it was before you can live with that one day.

I hope your knee will get better soon.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Thank you Tamma and MIE 

Another chiro appt this afternoon, my right leg (the injured one) is at 25% strength - yikes!


----------



## IheartPheobe (Feb 15, 2009)

Hope you recover soon, JDI!


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Those are really really cool images!! Thanks for sharing. 
But, I'm sorry you are injured. 
Really though, not needing surgery is probably somewhat better...I've had both of my ACLs reconstructed and they are good and supposedly stronger than the old ones, but the surgery left its own issues as well. I dunno..I guess it's choosing between the lesser of two evils. 
Either way though, I wish you a speedy recovery!


----------

